# Is This Internet Plan Good Enough ?



## Durvelle27 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok guys i have a question, Know I'm good for them 

Ok looking for a internet plan for a small condo and was wondering if any if these plans are decent for streaming Netflix, YouTube, and every now and then online gaming. Or possible 3 devices streaming at once.

Comcast Cable upto 10Mbps
AT&T Fiber upto 12Mbps

Both run around the same price in this area. Sadly they are the only 2 providers here.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2017)

So that 10MBs would be 80Mbps, three devices all streaming at the same time is not enough I think...

If there is no faster option yeah well the AT&T then with 12MBs...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> So that 10MBs would be 80Mbps, three devices all streaming at the same time is not enough I think...
> 
> If there is no faster option yeah well the AT&T then with 12MBs...


Corrected OP

Fastest plan avaiable is 25Mbps


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Corrected OP
> 
> Fastest plan avaiable is 25Mbps



Ouch... That could be a problem...

I would at least go for 150Mbps for 3 devices streaming at the same time.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 26, 2017)

For netflix:

Below are the Internet download speed recommendations per stream for playing TV shows and movies through Netflix.


0.5 Megabits per second - Required broadband connection speed
1.5 Megabits per second - Recommended broadband connection speed
3.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for SD quality
5.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for HD quality
25 Megabits per second - Recommended for Ultra HD quality

At HD, you would need about 15Mbps for 3 devices at the same time


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ouch... That could be a problem...
> 
> I would at least go for 150Mbps for 3 devices streaming at the same time.


150 would be overkill



ChristTheGreat said:


> For netflix:
> 
> Below are the Internet download speed recommendations per stream for playing TV shows and movies through Netflix.
> 
> ...


Is that always exact or just esitamate


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I would at least go for 150Mbps for 3 devices streaming at the same time.


What are you streaming? 4k @ 60fps? I've found Netflix and Amazon tend to use about 25-35Mbit down to stream 4k content. You don't need 150MBit down for 3 people stream, even more so if they're not all streaming 4k. Also, Netflix, Amazon, and Hulu will adjust quality to the available bandwidth so it's not really a matter of if you can stream but, how good it will look when everyone is doing it at once.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 26, 2017)

These are recommandation by Netflix:

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/306

Can be a little bit lower, but they recommand this.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 26, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> What are you streaming? 4k @ 60fps? I've found Netflix and Amazon tend to use about 25-35Mbit down to stream 4k content. You don't need 150MBit down for 3 people stream, even more so if they're not all streaming 4k. Also, Netflix, Amazon, and Hulu will adjust quality to the available bandwidth so it's not really a matter of if you can stream but, how good it will look when everyone is doing it at once.


There's 2 4K TVs and 1 1080P TV but everything is always streamed at 1080 as non of the devices support 4K.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2017)

I think streaming of any kind regardless of quality bottoms out at 15mbps.

That might buffer if multiple devices are trying at the same time, but after they buffer it should be fin since you would in theory just be bursting the data after the inital load to keep the buffer.

Thats my expetrience from when I lived in teh sticks.


----------



## qubit (Mar 26, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Comcast Cable upto 10Mbps
> AT&T Fiber upto 12Mbps


That's a terrible deal, I get 18.8Mbps with truely unlimited usage on outdated technology ADSL here in Blighty. Fibre should get you 80Mbps and more. Shame you don't have any other options.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> 150 would be overkill
> 
> 
> Is that always exact or just esitamate



trust me... 150Mbps is never overkill.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 26, 2017)

qubit said:


> That's a terrible deal, I get 18.8Mbps with truely unlimited usage on outdated technology ADSL here in Blighty. Fibre should get you 80Mbps and more. Shame you don't have any other options.


Yea it sucks but 25 is an option 



brandonwh64 said:


> trust me... 150Mbps is never overkill.


For this situation it is



Solaris17 said:


> I think streaming of any kind regardless of quality bottoms out at 15mbps.
> 
> That might buffer if multiple devices are trying at the same time, but after they buffer it should be fin since you would in theory just be bursting the data after the inital load to keep the buffer.
> 
> Thats my expetrience from when I lived in teh sticks.


Hmmmmm ok


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm surprised Comcast doesn't offer anything faster.  In my area the slowest package the offer is 10Mbps, and that is like $20 a month.  The next package higher is 25Mbps and the next package after that is 75Mbps.  The 75Mbps package is only $60 a month.  Unless you are just looking at the cheapest internet packages from each company.  For what you are wanting to do, the 25Mbps package from Comcast should do the job, but right now the 75Mbps is actually the same price with no annual contract.  Of course, the pricing might vary in your area.  But, I'd recommend at least 25Mbps.

Also, I find that Comcast is more accurate with their speed ratings.  So if you do go with one, I'd pick them.  That 10Mbps will likely actually be 10Mbps.  While AT&T's 12Mbps usually tends to be in the 6-8Mbps range unless you get really lucky.



qubit said:


> That's a terrible deal, I get 18.8Mbps with truely unlimited usage on outdated technology ADSL here in Blighty. Fibre should get you 80Mbps and more. Shame you don't have any other options.



That is the problem with consumer level fiber in the US.  In most cases it is FTTN.  Which just means AT&T ran a fiber connection to the neighborhood, and then the whole neighborhood branch off that fiber connection.  Most of the time, when people and ISPs say fiber, they mean FTTB or FTTP.  Which is a fiber connection running all the way to the building or all the way to the actual customer's equipment.  So the fiber connections can be so much faster.  But AT&T is just running an entire neighborhood off a single fiber connection, so the speeds they offer on their "fiber" aren't any better than what they had on their DSL, because so many people are sharing the fiber connection.  They basically only ran the consumer fiber so they could market the buss word "fiber" to get people excited about it.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm surprised Comcast doesn't offer anything faster.  In my area the slowest package the offer is 10Mbps, and that is like $20 a month.  The next package higher is 25Mbps and the next package after that is 75Mbps.  The 75Mbps package is only $60 a month.  Unless you are just looking at the cheapest internet packages from each company.  For what you are wanting to do, the 25Mbps package from Comcast should do the job, but right now the 75Mbps is actually the same price with no annual contract.  Of course, the pricing might vary in your area.  But, I'd recommend at least 25Mbps.
> 
> Also, I find that Comcast is more accurate with their speed ratings.  So if you do go with one, I'd pick them.  That 10Mbps will likely actually be 10Mbps.  While AT&T's 12Mbps usually tends to be in the 6-8Mbps range unless you get really lucky.


I agree but, that is likely not the case if it's out in the boons. I know that if I went outside of Concord (even more so if I go north, west, or anywhere in between,) I might not be able to keep the kind of service I get where I am now. Comcast definitely offers different speeds based on location.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I agree but, that is likely not the case if it's out in the boons. I know that if I went outside of Concord (even more so if I go north, west, or anywhere in between,) I might not be able to keep the kind of service I get where I am now. Comcast definitely offers different speeds based on location.



Yeah, but the good thing about cable vs. DSL is that as long as a connection is possible, you can usually always get a decent speed.  As long as he can get a channel lock he should be able to get at least 25Mbps. Unless Comcast has just way oversold the area, and is only offering 10Mbps due to congestion.  But even then, I'm surprised they aren't offering at least 25Mbps.  Like I said, I'm just surprised, not saying it isn't possible.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> But even then, I'm surprised they aren't offering at least 25Mbps.


Didn't the OP say:


Durvelle27 said:


> Corrected OP
> 
> Fastest plan avaiable is 25Mbps


I wouldn't be surprised if it were the boons and the 75 (100 or 50 this "tier" seems to be inconsistent in my area) and 150 plans were not options.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Didn't the OP say:
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it were the boons and the 75 (100 or 50 this "tier" seems to be inconsistent in my area) and 150 plans were not options.



I read it as AT&T was offering 25Mbps, since the post he quoted ended in saying go with AT&T.  But going back and re-reading, yeah that could be Comcast.

Anyway, I think we are all in agreement that 25Mbps is pretty much the minimum the OP is going to want for 3 HD streams going at once.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> What are you streaming? 4k @ 60fps? I've found Netflix and Amazon tend to use about 25-35Mbit down to stream 4k content. You don't need 150MBit down for 3 people stream, even more so if they're not all streaming 4k. Also, Netflix, Amazon, and Hulu will adjust quality to the available bandwidth so it's not really a matter of if you can stream but, how good it will look when everyone is doing it at once.



Well my uncle used to have 45Mbps download, they are with 3 people and that wasn't a good experience they said, they went with 150MBps download and all seems good now.


----------



## qubit (Mar 26, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea it sucks but 25 is an option


If the price is right, I recommend you get it without hesitation. Speed and reliability really are everything.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok so just to clarify and not cause futher confusion 

Comcast offers 

10Mbps
25Mbps
75Mbps
150Mbps
2000Mbs

AT&T offers

12Mbps
45Mbps
75Mbps
100Mbs

At my house we have 75Mbps

I'm looking for service for a condo I'm getting which is limited to AT&T 12Mbps and Comcast 25Mbps. They say 75 is avaiable but may not be consistent due to area.


----------



## stefanels (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow...  Here in Romania (Eastern Europe) the slowest speed is 300Mbps for 7-8 usd and we have 1Gbps for 14-15 usd...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2017)

ATT FIBER if FTTN= fiber from central office up to a street cabinet, then from cabinet copper pair to the home, 25Mbps is 2000 feet or less from node to home. There is bonded pair service too. FTTH is fiber up to the side of a home using a GPON or BPON then from there to the modem is ethernet.

Was AT&T Uverse Tech from 2013-2014.
Where I live I have Windstream with 6Mbps, I can get way higher speeds and kinetic tv service with my home only being 500 feet from a Node. 6Mbps handles gaming and netflix fine.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 26, 2017)

Any other suggestions 

Location is Bartlett, TN


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2017)

The fastest available to you is quite slow. Get the 25Mbps line. It will just cut it streaming 3 x1080p streams.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 27, 2017)

Streaming device if it matters

Xbox One
Xbox One
Apple TV


----------



## Toothless (Mar 27, 2017)

Iunno about you guys but where I'm at we can have 3-5 devices streaming a little  under 1080p on like, 8mbps down.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm looking for service for a condo I'm getting which is limited to AT&T 12Mbps and Comcast 25Mbps. They say 75 is avaiable but may not be consistent due to area.


Comcast 25MB then for sure.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 27, 2017)

much as I hate comcast due to the data caps. 25 mbps will be enough.

I have TWC and my plan is 15 / 1 it handles 2x 720p Netflix streams and gaming online fairly well. 1080p chokes it out a bit.  As such 25 down is more than enough. for 3 streams and light gaming.

Most streaming apps now take speed into account and adjust accordingly in terms of quality if your gonna stream with 3 devices I would configure the router to limit each device to 1/3 the max so 8 mbps per device. Or configure it so the PC and main streaming device are unlimited while everything else is manually limited. Setup properly you wont have an issue.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 27, 2017)

God how do you people cope?  I hate my connection and I get 175 down.  I guess if all you do is stream videos it's okay.  Still would drive me nuts....


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 27, 2017)

i use dial up and run it threw an echo amplifier that is then fed into a virtual color quark detangler that outputs about 25Mbps down and 2.75Mbps up..Seems to do well with two 1080p streams.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> For this situation it is




NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 27, 2017)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> much as I hate comcast due to the data caps. 25 mbps will be enough.
> 
> I have TWC and my plan is 15 / 1 it handles 2x 720p Netflix streams and gaming online fairly well. 1080p chokes it out a bit.  As such 25 down is more than enough. for 3 streams and light gaming.
> 
> Most streaming apps now take speed into account and adjust accordingly in terms of quality if your gonna stream with 3 devices I would configure the router to limit each device to 1/3 the max so 8 mbps per device. Or configure it so the PC and main streaming device are unlimited while everything else is manually limited. Setup properly you wont have an issue.


Comcast here doesn't have a cap


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber_to_the_x#

Both adsl/vdsl if fttn and coaxial use bus multiplexing.

VDSL is fttn, adsl is either dslam-co or dslam-rt (fttn). Dslam-rt is better than-co, ADSL can go further than vdsl due to attenuation. Pair bonding is a solution for *Dsl services being pushed even further.

Coax topology is the same as balanced utp despite medium used. From a fttn to home, copper or coax to a terminal or tap, from there it is a utp drop or coax drop to nid/splitter, then to iw copper utp or coax.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 27, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Comcast here doesn't have a cap


 They do in my area 300gb supposed to be upgraded to 1TB. yet people still get notices all the time. with the pay X cause you went over bullshit. No competition here.  Comcast takes 1 town TWC the next. zero overlap so prices are higher here data caps are in effect etc.  TWC no data cap but shittier service. ie pay for 50mb average is about 30. 25 averages around 20 but 15 stays pegged. Its why i dont bother to pay more. like $80 a month for 25 / 2


----------



## qubit (Mar 27, 2017)

johnspack said:


> God how do you people cope?  I hate my connection and I get 175 down.  I guess if all you do is stream videos it's okay.  Still would drive me nuts....


Why would you hate such a fast connection?



DRDNA said:


> i use dial up and run it threw an echo amplifier that is then fed into a virtual color quark detangler that outputs about 25Mbps down and 2.75Mbps up..Seems to do well with two 1080p streams.


It's not April 1st yet.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks guys. Guess 25 would be the best option


----------



## johnspack (Mar 27, 2017)

qubit said:


> Why would you hate such a fast connection?
> Because it's only 16 up....  stupid cable...  and I could use 500 down easy.....
> 
> It's not April 1st yet.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 27, 2017)

Alright i talked to Comcast for awhile back and fourth and got them to agree to 150Mbps for $59 a month. They will come out and lay a new line to support the service.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 27, 2017)

lucky bastard. highest they offer here is 100 Mbps for $85 not counting various fees and rental charges etc. We also get a $500 installation fee here lol.

TWC has free installation but generally speaking they cant even come close to rated speeds except for the 15mbps option. Also have a DSL option but shudder its awful contracts and extra fees push it up past $60 for 25 mbps which it will never reach closer to 10-12.


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Alright i talked to Comcast for awhile back and fourth and got then to agree to 150Mbps for $59 a month. They will come out and lay a new line to support the service.


Could you call my ISP for me? Please?!??


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 27, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Alright i talked to Comcast for awhile back and fourth and got then to agree to 150Mbps for $59 a month. They will come out and lay a new line to support the service.



Way to go!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2017)

The ISP company I work for offers 100Mbps but we are getting more carrier bandwidth in the next few months and the customers that currently have 100Mbps are getting upgraded to 1Gbps.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2017)

25Mbps is what I have at home and it can be troublesome at times, its more than fine for one user plus someone else doing light internet stuff but two streams are an issue.

I just value low ping the most (4-6ms is nice), bandwidth is for suckas, real geeks have everything on local storage anyway.


----------

